# ***OFFICIAL*** Thiago Alves vs Martin Kampmann Fight Discussion



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

WAR Martin! But watch out for those legkicks!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Alves is very healthy mentally right now and will fight for the title again. This is a tough fight but I think Alves can finish it.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Alves seems predictable his last few fights and that combined with his short reach makes me think Kampmann will take this. Kampmann is pretty well rounded.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This is a very tough fight to call, a great match up for us fans.

I'd say Alves takes this via split decision if he comes in fresh, peppering Kampmann with leg kicks and fully utilizing the octagon.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think this will be a good battle. I see it being close in till Alves catches Kampman with something big possibly while having Kampman up against the cage. Once Kampman's hurt I think Alves sworms on him and finishes the fight likely in the second round.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I really don't know what's gonna happen.

I think Alves is gonna **** him up with kicks but I think Kampmann will eat a few and decide to take it to the ground, on the other hand Kampmann has some of the worst fighter IQ out there, K1 Kampmann vs. Daley, ADCC Kampmann vs. Shields and he was rocked by Diego Sanchez.

So I'm just gonna hope Alves catches him and ends him violently.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Not a great matchup for Kampmann. He likes to counter guys and reset a lot and you need to press Thiago constantly so that he shuts down his offense. Not unwinnable by any means but stylistically the striking advantage is for Thiago so Kampmann will probably need to get some takedowns.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Kampmann hasn't looked good against aggressive fighters. I think Alves is going to control this fight.


----------



## aellis1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Does anybody know why this isn't a 5 round fight? Didn't Dana say all main events are 5 rounds? Didn't he also say they messed up by not making Ellenberger vs Sanchez 5 rounds? I dont understand the picking and choosing for 3 round versus 5 round main events.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

aellis1 said:


> Does anybody know why this isn't a 5 round fight? Didn't Dana say all main events are 5 rounds? Didn't he also say they messed up by not making Ellenberger vs Sanchez 5 rounds? I dont understand the picking and choosing for 3 round versus 5 round main events.


He said except fights that have had contracts signed at 3 rounds already.


----------



## aellis1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ryan1522 said:


> He said except fights that have had contracts signed at 3 rounds already.


Got it, thanks for the info. Damn this fight must've been signed a long time ago considering Dana made the announcement about 5 rounders prior to 131, which was in June.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

aellis1 said:


> Got it, thanks for the info. Damn this fight must've been signed a long time ago considering Dana made the announcement about 5 rounders prior to 131, which was in June.


Actually, it was only about a month ago that Dana made the announcement. The announcement that you are thinking of referred to all PPV main events, not including Fight Nights, UFC of FX, UFC on FUEL, etc.


----------



## aellis1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Actually, it was only about a month ago that Dana made the announcement. The announcement that you are thinking of referred to all PPV main events, not including Fight Nights, UFC of FX, UFC on FUEL, etc.


Ok, I'm officially confused. I just googled this article that was written on June 9th where Dana says:



> From this day forward, any fight that is signed after right now today will be a five-round fight," White said.
> 
> Even main events on Spike TV or Versus cards? You bet. Even late replacements that get shuffled into the main event? Absolutely, said White.


http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/06/09/white-non-title-main-events-to-be-five-rounds-ufc-adding-125er


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think Alves is a much better striker (more powerful especially) and his TDD, if it's anything like it has been in the last few years, is going to be way too much for Kampmann to take it to the ground.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Alves has this. Should be a fun fight.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

if alves loses this, i would love to see him undergo a huge transformation and try out the lightweight division


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Alves stands about zero chance. He put on 27 pounds of water, he'll be slow and sluggish and get tko'ed in the second after an abysmal first.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> if alves loses this, i would love to see him undergo a huge transformation and try out the lightweight division


Lightweight? No way in hell is he making Lightweight, if anything he will go up to 185...which was talked about after the 2nd fight with Jon Fitch


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> Lightweight? No way in hell is he making Lightweight, if anything he will go up to 185...which was talked about after the 2nd fight with Jon Fitch


I think he would be fine at WW if he didn't have so much muscle mass. He should be dieting down to 185 during camp and then have an easy cut.

This completely contradicts my beliefs of fighter's fighting at their natural weight, but from a standpoint with the current system in place, this is what I think he should do.

Dolce diet is good and all, but 27 lbs? lol he shouldn't be cutting that much weight.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

aellis1 said:


> Ok, I'm officially confused. I just googled this article that was written on June 9th where Dana says:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/06/09/white-non-title-main-events-to-be-five-rounds-ufc-adding-125er


Although it may have been announced June 9th, clearly they didn't follow through as seen in the Ellenberger-Sanchez fight.

After that fight took place immediately after Dana was interviewed by Helwani on FX and Dana said" We blew it, this fight should have been 5 rounds all fights from now on that are main events will be 5 rounds except for the fights that have contracts with 3 rounds already."

Hope that clears things up for you.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Alves is a little overrated. 

He hasn't KO'd or even rocked anyone much since Matt Hughes and that was 4 years ago.

He is a very good fighter, but on the feet he has trouble, and that is his bread and butter. His kicks are nasty, but his hands aren't all that great. 

I think it is a close ass fight though. Should be a 3 round battle.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think Alves is a little overrated.
> 
> He hasn't KO'd or even rocked anyone much since Matt Hughes and that was 4 years ago.
> 
> ...


He looked stellar in the John Howard fight and he landed a two punch combo that dropped Abedi.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

I like Kampmann by KO maybe the second. But wouldn't be surprised by any result, except maybe Kampmann takedown and sub. Might see Alves shoot in this fight though.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

you cant say that every fighter would be better off fighting at their natural weight, sometimes the body prefers the size vs. the endurance.. sometimes the fighter mentally needs the extra strength.. sometimes their style is better off with more strength vs endurance as well.. this is purely fighter dependent...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

IF Kampmann can keep the distance and stay technical he wins a decision... If he can't Alves could very well TKO him.

Kampmann could also whip out a suprising guillotine - you never know 

This would be Kampmann's biggest win in quite some time should he pull it off


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Im thinking that Alves got this. And it would be great to see him going for the title again.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Aslong as Alves can stay the hell away from the cage and shrug off the takedowns he should beat the hell out of Kampmann but I don't know. Both guys are known for ******* up big time during fights.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's hoping Alves scores a TKO/KO and not a decision win, as I have no interest in listening to Kampmann complain about how he thought he won the fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hoping Kampmann wins since he is a more challenging opponent for most of the top WWs. There is a book on how to beat Alves which is why guys like Fitch and Story end up outstriking him in rounds even when he has superior power and technique.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

osmium said:


> Hoping Kampmann wins since he is a more challenging opponent for most of the top WWs. There is a book on how to beat Alves which is why guys like Fitch and Story end up outstriking him in rounds even when he has superior power and technique.


This. I think Kampmann take his game up a notch here.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

This walkout music really doesn't suit Kampmann lol


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The Hitman has this........I hope. I HAVE FAITH IN YOU BUDDY!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It's A Fight.

Holy shit I'm pumped.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Kampmann is balder than he was the last time we saw him. Not a good sign.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

This is a great main event!!!

Pulling for Kampmann. He needs this win to cancel out the bullshit decisions he's lost recently. 
Should be coming into this on a tidy little win streak.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

**** I'm 30 min from home, probably going to even miss this fight, booooourns.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

AJClark said:


> This is a great main event!!!
> 
> Pulling for Kampmann. He needs this win to cancel out the bullshit decisions he's lost recently.
> Should be coming into this on a tidy little win streak.


I know right? He should be on a 5 fight winning streak and ranked in the top 5 right now but judges like to **** him over I guess. If this fight is close, it's safe to say Alves will win the SD.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Has Thiago always had that sleeve?


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Well shit! he nearly Machida/Silva'd him!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

frontkick to the face!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

How the hell could Anik and Florian just stay quiet after Alves got rocked with a front kick? Rogan would never allow that shit to happen.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Alves in full mount vs. Martin dropping him... hmmm...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Lame stalling by alves.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, great round! Alves takes it for me at the end.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lay and pray from Alves?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wish Alves could have done more but Kampmann's scrappy as hell.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm calling it 9-9 or 10-10 or whatever.

I have no idea who to give that to.
If someone put a gun to my head I'd say Martin, but can't back it up with logic.

Rd. 1 = draw

EDIT: Shit that kick was brutal


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Is Thiago Alves outgrppling Martin Kampmann?

LOL.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Some freaking fantastic transitions in this fight! Pitbull get rocked and then turns it on Martin. Great first round


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Thiago up 2 rounds, me thinks. Good fight thus far.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Alves looks pretty good. 20-18.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Is this 5 rounds? If not, Kampmann has to finish it sadly.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

What the hell happened to Alves? He used to be so explosive.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

First round might be tough to call but Alves won round 2 clearly.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

This had to be 5 rounds UFC have ballsed up again


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Yeah what happened to all main event fights finals being 5 rounds and this one isn't?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hahahaha, What?!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

No Way!!!!!!

Hitmann!!!!!!!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Son of a bitch....

Why?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

FUCUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSDKASC'SAsasaSFAsfa YEA!


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn, poor Thiago. Good stuff from Martin though.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL nice one Alves trying to go crazy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That has to feel awful but seriously...really bad fight IQ.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wow what a mistake by Thiago. Wow


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Mounted arm in! Noice!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wooowwww! Nice recovery by Kampmann.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

ah hahaha holy crap!

I liek both guys - but damnnn crazy ending


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thiago you idiot!!!


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

wow. alves is as dumb as it gets. just wow


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That beats Boetsch vs. Okami.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

That was the stupidest thing you could possibly do with like 50 seconds left in the fight.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

£10 bet on Kampmann by submission at 7/1, hell yes!!

That was Hardy/Lytle again!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> £10 bet on Kampmann by submission at 7/1, hell yes!!
> 
> That was Hardy/Lytle again!


Raggy bar steward!!! I went for £10 T(KO)


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

No love for Kampmann? Gotta give the guy credit. That head kick looked like it hurt him and he still was able to lock up that choke and get the roll to mount. That's impressive.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ellenberger vs. Kampmann...?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm ******* destroyed I truly just can't believe he did that.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Alves is one of them who cant stand chokes then? That was up there with Melvin Guillard - he could of held on...bucked about a bit. He just cant stand the choke. Other fighters would not of tapped there...i dont think.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Alves is one of them who cant stand chokes then? That was up there with Melvin Guillard - he could of held on...bucked about a bit. He just cant stand the choke. Other fighters would not of tapped there...i dont think.


It did seem looser than some of the other chokes we've seen. I thought that myself, but then, I've not been put in many chokeholds in my life, lol.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm ******* destroyed I truly just can't believe he did that.


Welcome to my world, look at my sig and you will see all about it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ellenberger vs. Kampmann...?


I'd like to see Fitch/Kampmann but that would be good too. Maybe Shields/Fitch and Ellenberger/Kampmann.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Joabbuac said:


> Alves is one of them who cant stand chokes then? That was up there with Melvin Guillard - he could of held on...bucked about a bit. He just cant stand the choke. Other fighters would not of tapped there...i dont think.


Alves gave him the choke, when he rolled Kampmann locked it on and it was tight. He was gonna lose regardless he just decided not to go to sleep.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Alves is one of them who cant stand chokes then? That was up there with Melvin Guillard - he could of held on...bucked about a bit. He just cant stand the choke. Other fighters would not of tapped there...i dont think.


I noticed that. When Spencer fisher tapped him with a triangle he jumped up after and seemed fine. At least fight the choke. I know it hurts but come on!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't remember the last time I was that excited after a finish. I just pounded on my keyboard and threw shit in the air.

Condit vs Kampmann 2. MAKE IT HAPPEN DANA!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Sterl said:


> No love for Kampmann? Gotta give the guy credit. That head kick looked like it hurt him and he still was able to lock up that choke and get the roll to mount. That's impressive.


No you have to give great credit to Martin for being able to pull this fight out but Alves made a HUGE mistake so late in a fight he was about to win is why most people are blaming Thiago for the loss and not praising Kampmann.

He pulled it out and props to him but damn what a mistake by Alves.


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That beats Boetsch vs. Okami.


Okami didn't put his hands down and stick his chin out.

Alves just stuck his head in there for no good reason. He had him badly hurt and he just wanted to get a lazy takedown and finish on top for the decision. Serves him right for being so lazy and stupid against a guy with chokes like kampmann. 

Boetsch went out there and took it from Okami. Alves gave it to Kampmann.


I'm a huge thiago fan, but I am very disappointed (again).


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Alves is one of them who cant stand chokes then? That was up there with Melvin Guillard - he could of held on...bucked about a bit. He just cant stand the choke. Other fighters would not of tapped there...i dont think.


I can see why alot of people would think that, than you get put in a mounted guillotine yourself and well, you stand corrected. haha


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is why I try to stay away from betting big anymore. Man, what a nice reversal. Careless...it looked like it was gift wrapped. 

As for the Mighty Mouse fight I can see why he won, but it was close!

Now I gotta watch the prelims...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Alves gave him the choke, when he rolled Kampmann locked it on and it was tight. He was gonna lose regardless he just decided not to go to sleep.


Sure but you are right at the end of a big UFC main event, gotta do something right? Move....not go to sleep, but thrash about a bit :laugh: get the grip a little looser and you might survive the last min of the fight.



Sterl said:


> I can see why alot of people would think that, than you get put in a mounted guillotine yourself and well, you stand corrected. haha


Ive been in a few chokes in my time :laugh: I would of tapped to that too, but ive only been training grappling for just under a year. Ive seen many guys fight a choke more than Alves did there, he panicked, froze - possibly in shock at how epicly dumb his last decision was...yea what ever the reason, he did not fight the choke as much as you would expect from a top fighter.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Kampmann wasn't badly hurt there which is why Alves got choked out. Kampmann does that all the time his legs were under him, the uppercut missed, and the kick was blocked. Alves misread the situation and was sloppy on a double with a guy who is known for chokes and sweeps and got hit with both. The reason Alves was stalling from mount in the first is because of how good Kampmann's sweeps are.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

osmium said:


> Kampmann wasn't badly hurt there which is why Alves got choked out. Kampmann does that all the time his legs were under him, the uppercut missed, and the kick was blocked. Alves misread the situation and was sloppy on a double with a guy who is known for chokes and sweeps and got hit with both. The reason Alves was stalling from mount in the first is because of how good Kampmann's sweeps are.


Then why the heck did he take him down? :doh01:



Walker said:


> No you have to give great credit to Martin for being able to pull this fight out but Alves made a HUGE mistake so late in a fight he was about to win is why most people are blaming Thiago for the loss and not praising Kampmann.
> 
> He pulled it out and props to him but damn what a mistake by Alves.


Alves did very well on the ground in the first round and figured he'd just bully him again, and guarantee himself the last round and the fight. But the truth is, and I don't think anyone would deny, had he chose to stay on the feet, his victory was guaranteed. He was not losing any exchanges, and his TTD was too tough. 

Perhaps he thought taking him down was safe to avoid another front kick like in the first round. He probably figured he was playing it even safer by taking him down and controlling him again. It's easy to second guess after the fact. It actually wasn't that bad of a decision, considering he's no slouch on the ground, but to be sure, it cost him the fight. Kampmann would agree.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Alves did very well on the ground in the first round and figured he'd just bully him again, and guarantee himself the last round and the fight. But the truth is, and I don't think anyone would deny, had he chose to stay on the feet, his victory was guaranteed. He was not losing any exchanges, and his TTD was too tough.
> 
> Perhaps he thought taking him down was safe to avoid another front kick like in the first round. He probably figured he was playing it even safer by taking him down and controlling him again. It's easy to second guess after the fact. It actually wasn't that bad of a decision, considering he's no slouch on the ground, but to be sure, it cost him the fight. Kampmann would agree.


I still think he smelled blood and made an very poor choice. I see the logic in it, but why the hell didnt he just go for the finish? Kampmann landed one good kick in the first round and got handily outstruck the rest of the fight, why take him down when you finally have him hurt?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I still think he smelled blood and made an very poor choice. I see the logic in it, but why the hell didnt he just go for the finish? Kampmann landed one good kick in the first round and got handily outstruck the rest of the fight, why take him down when you finally have him hurt?


I'm asking the same question. And I guarantee you Alves is asking himself the same question. "What the hell was I thinking....." :confused02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know what this reminded me of somewhat was when Kampmann took Shields down when he was beating him in the standup. Hey I won money cuz of Shields, but even I was shaking my head thinking that Kampman had it in the bag til the brain fart. 

Fight IQ is just as important as physical skill sets. Ironically I was thinking that Kampmann usually loses because of that. 

BTW: Anybody know how to get out of that submission.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

this reminded me of a late winner in football (soccer). doesnt matter who was playing better, one mistake and game over

one of the great things about mma i guess, even tho i was supporting alves

credit to kampmann for his toughness and sharp guillotine


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn, that was sort of an upset. I thought Thiago was going to ground and pound him but got the takedown right into gilliotine. Great fight though.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Sucks for Alves, he misread things and got sloppy, and paid. Kampann is good with submissions but he had very little to offer until Alves made a mistake.

Pretty disappointed. As an Alves fan that's a shit way to see him lose when we it's pretty obvious he wins 9/10 times.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Motherfer. I was wathing the fight like yeah, this is going to a decisio but at least Thiago is getting the victory when suddenly boom!


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Motherfer. I was wathing the fight like yeah, this is going to a decisio but at least Thiago is getting the victory when suddenly boom!


Same happened to me.

I was watching the fight and I was like "Yeah, Alves is getting the decision" but the way Kampmann counter the takedown attack by Alves was great and it was a sorpresive upset. Great heart by Martin but Alves was kicking his ass in the stand up (what is his strenght).

Nice job by Kampmann and Alves prior the submission but anyone can get caught in some sort of submission in the last period of the fight.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

**** yes!

Kampmann ftw!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Then why the heck did he take him down? :doh01:


He thought he had him hurt and could just lnp him to a decision. The front kick wasn't the only time Kampmann hurt him standing it was just the one he hurt him the most with. Kampmann stunned him a couple more times with punches and knees during the fight he probably didn't want to risk eating something in the exchanges. 

The smart thing to do there was to not go for the finish at all and just sit on the outside striking. Going for the finish standing there could have just as easily gotten him knocked out since Kampmann wasn't badly hurt he was just stung a bit by the first punch in that combination.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Couldn't believe it when i saw Alves diving head first for a takedown with a minute to go when he was clearly about to win a decision. Don't even wanna know what his mindset was! Not happy about this, as he cost me my CPL fight :angry01:

Kampmann's always gonna be a mid-upper tier welterweight - good enough to beat 3/4 of fighters, but never good enough to be a title contendor.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> Kampmann's always gonna be a mid-upper tier welterweight - good enough to beat 3/4 of fighters, but never good enough to be a title contendor.


How can you say that when the dude's not even 30 yet? People evolve in different rates, and he could even switch camps and get lots better.... No one knows.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

hellholming said:


> How can you say that when the dude's not even 30 yet? People evolve in different rates, and he could even switch camps and get lots better.... No one knows.


That and he has no losses that aren't controversial at WW. He should be on a six fight win streak right now. He is an elite WW there isn't anyone in the division that he isn't a difficult matchup for. Hopefully Condit accepts the fight with him I think he could get his win back and a victory over Kampmann means more to me than one over Diaz especially in regards to his chances of beating GSP.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

osmium said:


> That and he has no losses that aren't controversial at WW. He should be on a six fight win streak right now. He is an elite WW there isn't anyone in the division that he isn't a difficult matchup for. Hopefully Condit accepts the fight with him I think he could get his win back and a victory over Kampmann means more to me than one over Diaz especially in regards to his chances of beating GSP.



He pretty soundly got pounded on by Paul Daley at WW. And i don't really think the Shields loss was contraversial - looking back at the sherdog, mmajunkie and mmaweekly scorecards 4 of the judges scored it for Shields whilst nobody scored it for Kampmann. 

Also, who has he beaten at WW? A contraversial decision over Condit, a last minute win over Alves after getting beat for 14 minutes. I still think he'll always be a top 10 welterweight without ever becoming a top 3 welterweight. He's good at everything, but not great at anything. Just feel the guys at the top of the divisions have a great aspect to them.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alves was straight up handling Kampmann, bittersweet fight. I guess Kampmann should fight Diaz or Ellenberger next? I can see the latter being competetive but Diaz would smash him.

Alves needs to fight as much as he can this year, he is in good shape.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

Well... 



fight_doctor said:


> I like Kampmann by KO maybe the second. But wouldn't be surprised by any result, except maybe Kampmann takedown and sub. Might see Alves shoot in this fight though.


I missed that one by a mile.  My thinking was Kampmann is the better more technical and disciplined striker, a striking match favored him if he could avoid the haymakers from Alves. Came close to making me a genius in round 1  Kampmann mixed in some takedown attempts which is uncharacteristic, really, especially since Alves has show decent wrestling and ground skills, more than Kampmann, for sure. I thought Alves might shoot in desperation if he was getting lit up. All good in theory but the man that bets on MMA is a fool.  If ever there was a sport where anything can happen, this is it.



Budhisten said:


> Kampmann could also whip out a suprising guillotine - you never know


How the heck did you call that one? :-/ I'm guessing time machine. Its the only way.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh man, you know I'm a big fan of Alves, I've met him before and hes nice guy and hes a great exciting fighter but that had to be one of the biggest **** ups in UFC history no other way to put it. 

He had Kampman all day on the feet in this fight aside from the one front kick from Kampman. If Alves was content to get the decision win he should've just stayed on the feet but shit happens in fighting I guess he got excited after landing a few good shots and instead of going for the finish it popped in his head pick him up and slam him and control the rest of the fight from the top, it'll be easy. He thought he was taking the easy,safe way to win as its a lot less pressure to stay on top of someone for the last minute of the fight then to stand up with them.

I gurantee this loss will haunt Alves for the rest of his career and will either make or break him. In all truth he looked as good as ever in this fight other then the one big mistake.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

fight_doctor said:


> How the heck did you call that one? :-/ I'm guessing time machine. Its the only way.


Well when it comes to subs, Kampmann usually swears by the guillotine or anaconda choke 

Guillotine was most likely against an opponent who likes to clinch so it was my best guess 

Funny how you get lucky once in a while


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

That's the heart of the second best WW on the planet* right there. WAR KAMPMANN!!!

*I say that about both Kampmann and Condit but I mean it. I know it's confusing.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

mattandbenny said:


> He pretty soundly got pounded on by Paul Daley at WW. And i don't really think the Shields loss was contraversial - looking back at the sherdog, mmajunkie and mmaweekly scorecards 4 of the judges scored it for Shields whilst nobody scored it for Kampmann.
> 
> Also, who has he beaten at WW? A contraversial decision over Condit, a last minute win over Alves after getting beat for 14 minutes. I still think he'll always be a top 10 welterweight without ever becoming a top 3 welterweight. He's good at everything, but not great at anything. Just feel the guys at the top of the divisions have a great aspect to them.


The Daley stoppage was pretty awful. A standing TKO where the guy has his legs under him that is badly jumping the gun. That is a bad matchup for Kampmann standing though like Alves was. He would likely sub Daley 7/10. 

I listened to the sherdog guys after that fight and they were all talking themselves into picking Shields. Kampmann won that fight you have to create a world of excuses to give shields the second and third rounds in which he was dropped lost overall strikes, submission attempts, and damage. 

You guys saying Alves dominated the fight are pretty delusional did you forget the first round where Alves got his ass beat and resorted to LNP. It isn't like the rest of the fight was one sided either Alves was winning but still eating a good amount of damage. That was an unfavorable matchup for Kampmann and he still managed to win.


----------



## BamaNasty (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I was the only one who actually bet that the ending to this fight would be a submission..


----------



## WackO (May 3, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It did seem looser than some of the other chokes we've seen. I thought that myself, but then, I've not been put in many chokeholds in my life, lol.


Now i train MMA. I am mainly a standup guy because i came from Thaibox. But i've been put in some really nasty chokeholds and i know i wouldn't have tapped, at least not that fast anyways. I'd rather go to sleep than tapout.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

WackO said:


> Now i train MMA. I am mainly a standup guy because i came from Thaibox. But i've been put in some really nasty chokeholds and i know i wouldn't have tapped, at least not that fast anyways. I'd rather go to sleep than tapout.


You ever been caught in a wind choke when you are gassed and blowing hard? Late in the third when you are pushing to finish strong you need your air and when it is cut off you panic instantly. Don't be so quick to judge, my friend. Look at how Kampmann cut the wrist in across the windpipe - I'm not surprised he tapped at all.


----------



## WackO (May 3, 2010)

fight_doctor said:


> You ever been caught in a wind choke when you are gassed and blowing hard? Late in the third when you are pushing to finish strong you need your air and when it is cut off you panic instantly. Don't be so quick to judge, my friend. Look at how Kampmann cut the wrist in across the windpipe - I'm not surprised he tapped at all.


Yes , once had some sort of likely situation, at the end of the 3th round he caught me in a rear naked choke not mounted and i lost the fight, but c'mon, try something, what i was thinking was, i trained my ass off, it payed off the whole fight, not giving up without even trying something, this choke is my fight. Still he choked me out, but didn't make it easy on him to hold on and keep the good grip.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

WackO said:


> Yes , once had some sort of likely situation, at the end of the 3th round he caught me in a rear naked choke not mounted and i lost the fight, but c'mon, try something, what i was thinking was, i trained my ass off, it payed off the whole fight, not giving up without even trying something, this choke is my fight. Still he choked me out, but didn't make it easy on him to hold on and keep the good grip.


Your writing makes me think you should probably tap out more often..


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think there are guys who panic and freeze more when choke than others, like i said earlier Melvin Guillard is a more extreme example. Maybe Alves was just overall massively shocked about the last 10 seconds - going from winning to it sinking in how badly you just blew it tend to rock you a little.


----------



## WackO (May 3, 2010)

orangekoolaid said:


> Your writing makes me think you should probably tap out more often..


Not really, i hate tapping out chokeholds.
Ofc if it is a arm that will break or something else i will tap out. I'm not a fulltime fighter, i also work, so i don't mind going out but not wanting something to break that can leave me without work for a while.


----------



## WackO (May 3, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I think there are guys who panic and freeze more when choke than others, like i said earlier Melvin Guillard is a more extreme example. Maybe Alves was just overall massively shocked about the last 10 seconds - going from winning to it sinking in how badly you just blew it tend to rock you a little.


Yeah ofc. But if in training you have been in a lot of holds you learn not to panic and freeze and learn how to be more comfortable when in a hold. So think those guys need to focus a little bit more on holds in training.


----------

